# The Night Sky and Milky Way on Mars



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

Is it a black and white picture or is night on mars really just black and white with no colours at all? I expected it be a bit reddish or brownish...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

The smaller image looks better. Less noise. I believe it's a B&W time exposure .


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

THey should have sent up a better camera to take real nighttime photos. It is the one place where you know there is no light pollution.


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

They will in a Month.


----------

